# Black, Brown, or Dark Bay?



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

I got my first horse in august and I'm still trying to figure out what color she is. As close as I can figure, she is 3/4 quarter horse and 1/4 thoroughbred. When I got her I thought she was a bleached out black but now that her winter coat is coming in I'm not sure. She also has dapples that randomly show up! Her color seems to constantly change. So far she's seemed black, brown, bay, reddish, etc. 

I'm on my phone, so I'll upload pics when I get to a computer tomorrow. 

Thanks in advance for y'alls opinions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Based on the statement that she seems to change colors frequently, I would venture a guess, even without photos, that she is brown. There is a great thread on here dedicated to the awesomeness of the color and its ability to morph through the seasons.
A telltale sign is a cinnamon shade to the soft spots (muzzle, elbows, groin).


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you for your reply karliejaye! I think I remember the thread you're talking about. The thing is that she doesn't have the typical tan/cinnamon points. Her legs and muzzle seem black. Sometimes she looks almost kind of Grullo. I love her no matter what, but I'm just curious. She's one of those horses that looks good in any color tack too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Also, since you have had her for only a short time, she may just be going through a seasonal coat change and/or adapting to new nutrition.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

*here are the pics*

a week after bringing her home







a month after bringing her home














a day or 2 ago







monday of this week with no sun


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Please disregard the crazy haired shadow in the first picture. Also, her winter coat has started to come-in in the last two pictures.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Black that has faded severely.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Anyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope.. Because your were given a dead accurate answer :wink:

Your horse is a black that had faded pretty badly.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Crazy but I would also go with a very faded black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I revoke my answer of brown after seeing the pictures. Black with severe sun bleaching.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Very cool to see the progression like that. She looks awesome both faded and black.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup, fading black .


----------



## Eralune (Oct 26, 2014)

I dunno about faded black, she looks like a dark bay to me. ^,^


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Eralune said:


> I dunno about faded black, she looks like a dark bay to me. ^,^


Dark bay, or brown, would have light areas in the flank, around the muzzle, butt, and behind the elbows. This horse has none of those indicators. This horse's new coat is coming in uniformly black. That means the bay like appearance was due to sunfading.


----------

